# In Honor of my 30th



## Buckeye Jack

In honor of my 30th b-day on the 19th of this month, I treated myself to some good cigars and got a little carried away. So I'm going to share. 

First person to guess how much I spent this month, get's 30 sticks of my choice. They will be a range of stuff. Some aged, some not. Hopefully a newbie will win this because this will be a nice selection of stuff you can try and be able to pick up at your local shop. To keep it fair let's go with one guess per user per day. I'll end it on the 19th if no one has it by then and the closest will win.


----------



## shaggy

627.89 USD


----------



## Don Fernando

One hundred twenty seven kazillion dollars

No ???

Damn.

:ss


----------



## rack04

Thanks for the contest. My guess is $242.67


----------



## JCK

$825


----------



## Bomber

$434


Thanks for the contest :tu


----------



## jjirons69

$252


----------



## Mr.Maduro

419.00

Happy Birthday!! I was born 365 days before you!! 9/19/76


----------



## mike32312

Happy birthday. :bl :chk I'd say $678.82 :tu


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Mr.Maduro said:


> 419.00
> 
> Happy Birthday!! I was born 365 days before you!! 9/19/76


Well congrats on your 31st coming up :ss


----------



## steve r

536.50? thanks for the contest.


----------



## Darrell

$275.33


----------



## burninator

Interesting to see what some people consider "a lot". :r


----------



## thrillafrommanila

happy birthday :bl!! i say....$475.00 ish...around their.....haha


----------



## GMPOWER

$1,275


----------



## yourchoice

$700
Thanks for the contest!


----------



## JaKaAch

Your wallet is lighter by..$222.22


----------



## ramblinsmoke

428.75 exactly


Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Perry72

$642...Happy B-Day........:bl


----------



## cricky101

388.24 

happy birthday!


----------



## The Professor

$1,125 

Happy day!!!!!


----------



## RPB67

$387.00

Happy Birthday :bl


----------



## Bigwaved

$1000.00


----------



## woops

$232.00


----------



## scubasteven9

$769


----------



## Budprince

$195 Happy Birthday! :bl


----------



## TimButz2

Happy Birthday Bro, I'll say $306.50


----------



## DBall

well, I turned 31 the last day of august and throughout the month I spent:

$452

That will be my guess as well.

Enjoy!

(god, it's funny to go to c-bid and add up those wins...)


----------



## Buckeye Jack

These are some good guesses :ss

BTW, I'll give to the first person to get the whole dollar amount, even if they put change.


----------



## erictheobscure

$1475.


----------



## Mystophales

I will guess $615.00

and a happy birthday.:tu


----------



## smokin5

Happy Birthday-to-be!!
I'll guess $753.
:bl


----------



## txdyna65

$1135 I was born a day and 12 years before you 
Thanks for the contest


----------



## pnoon

$1345


----------



## Kimyounil

$1214.00


----------



## rusty pittis

485.97:tu


----------



## webjunkie

Happy Birthday!:tu

$848.97


----------



## woops

Today's guess: $247.00


----------



## Savvy

$378. Nice contest.


----------



## Dan_

happy late birthday wish!

879.50


----------



## Zira

$496.76

Hope its a good birthday !!


----------



## ultramag

$369---Thanks for the contest and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mystophales

$1070 guess for today...:ss


----------



## Quint

Happy Birthday---------- $701


----------



## fireman43

$350.00

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bigwaved

$1100.00


----------



## Ivory Tower

$985.00


----------



## Tidefan73

105.99


----------



## pnoon

$888


----------



## Sabolin

Happy birthday!

$712


----------



## TimButz2

$453


----------



## JCK

Thanks for the great contest and best wishes on your upcoming 30th.. It's a great one.

Today's guess for me.

$697.95


----------



## The Dakotan

$954 USD

great contest!


----------



## Scud

$472 

Thanks for the contest :tu


----------



## wayner123

$385.00 and change

LOL, thanks for the contest.


----------



## hova45

1222.45


----------



## Dux

Happy Birthday!! :tu

$980.50


----------



## chacmol73

Happy b-day; $520.


----------



## smokin5

OK, second day, second guess: $421


----------



## Nabinger16

$478 :tu


----------



## Troop_lee

$509

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## jjirons69

$858


----------



## Zoomschwortz

$554.89


----------



## gvarsity

747$ congrats on the big 30!. Welcome to the best years of your life IMHO!


----------



## Buckeye Jack

There are some very good guesses here, a couple that are real close . . .


----------



## yourchoice

I'll give it another shot...$811


----------



## Kimyounil

$999.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Considering you just got a new job and that you probably bought a few boxes rather than a lot of singles...

$1,600.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

:tu Todd, since I think your guess has been the highest so far, I will give the first clue, it's under this, but your definitely thinking . . .



ToddziLLa said:


> Considering you just got a new job and that you probably bought a few boxes rather than a lot of singles...
> 
> $1,600.


----------



## Bomber

$1250


----------



## GMPOWER

$1501


----------



## shaggy

1195.00


----------



## smokinpoke

$212.36


----------



## Kimyounil

$1578 and Congrats on your birthday.


----------



## wes888

Happy belated Birthday!

I guess $617.


----------



## dgold21

$1345


----------



## scoot

$1188.00


----------



## erictheobscure

Hmm, my guess for the day:

$672.


----------



## JaKaAch

$233.33


----------



## woops

today's guess: $1,294.00


----------



## webjunkie

$3,678.19


----------



## dbradley

$457.32


----------



## Lanthor

Happy B-day, thanks for the contest...$225:bl


----------



## ToddziLLa

1090


----------



## wayner123

What was the last bid Bob?

I'll go $1 :r


----------



## pnoon

$1156


----------



## Tidefan73

78.90


----------



## JCK

My Guess for today. $1597


----------



## Rhody738

$1365.... is my guess....


----------



## Zoomschwortz

$787.00


----------



## jjirons69

$1285


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Well, there is one on the first 6 pages within $30 . . . .I wonder which one it is:ss


----------



## scubasteven9

1245


----------



## Tim D.

I'll take a shot at this. My guess is $957. Thanks for the contest!

Tim D. :ss


----------



## Troop_lee

$498


----------



## GMPOWER

$1,333


----------



## wes888

Second guess: $581


----------



## Dgar

1286...


talk about a stab in the dark... thanks for the contest.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Decided to make it easy on you guys, guesses so far:

1 78 105 195 212 222 225 232 233 242 247 252 275 306 350 369 378 385 387 388 419 421 428 434 452 453 457 472 475 478 485 496 498 509 520 536 554 581 615 617 627 642 672 678 697 700 701 712 747 753 769 787 811 825 848 858 879 888 954 957 980 985 999 1000 1070 1090 1100 1125 1135 1156 1188 1195 1214 1222 1245 1250 1275 1285 1286 1294 1333 1345 1345 1365 1475 1501 1578 1597 1600

I said in an earlier post Toddzilla's 1600 would be the max since it's not over this . . . Happy guessing :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

$1265.00


----------



## Lanthor

$1,030


----------



## rusty pittis

$1,149.00


----------



## JaKaAch

$ $ $ $ $ $ $ $290.00


----------



## dgold21

$1305...


----------



## scoot

$1402.00


----------



## webjunkie

$592.85


----------



## scubasteven9

565


----------



## JPH

hehe.....My guess would be unfair 

great gesture buddy....happy B-day, i'm looking foreward to wednesday


----------



## Mikhail

$575.50 Good luck guys.


----------



## pnoon

$1039


----------



## JCK

today's guess 1036


----------



## Buckeye Jack

JPH said:


> hehe.....My guess would be unfair
> 
> great gesture buddy....happy B-day, i'm looking foreward to wednesday


Yeah, probably, but you could trade your knowledge for cigars :tu


----------



## ambientboy

$898


----------



## wes888

3rd guess: $911


----------



## The Dakotan

$3000 :ss


----------



## jjirons69

$1450


----------



## kurly

Happy B-Day!! and thanks for the contest:bl

My guess, $1530


----------



## Troop_lee

$1021


----------



## GMPOWER

$1,127


----------



## wayner123

$815


----------



## themoneycollector

$408.78


----------



## smokin5

$447


----------



## shaggy

1184


----------



## woops

today's guess: $1036.00


----------



## gvarsity

Todays guess 335$ 
Thanks again.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

$328.00


----------



## JaKaAch

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

$$$$$$$$$$573.00 $$$$$

$$$$$$$$$​


----------



## Lanthor

$165


----------



## yourchoice

I'll give it another shot...
$1,390


----------



## Rhody738

Here's the right guess! ---- $1043 

Unless it's wrong.....


----------



## erictheobscure

If this contest is still going on, I'll guess $876.


----------



## JCK

In honor of doodle soup... $914


----------



## pnoon

$1066


----------



## Troop_lee

$1005


----------



## yourchoice

$1,550


----------



## Buckeye Jack

I have a feeling with how close a few of the guesses are, this will be guessed fairly soon :tu


----------



## jjirons69

$1339


----------



## Lanthor

$1,040


----------



## wes888

1038


----------



## kurly

1529


----------



## webjunkie

$1072


----------



## The Dakotan

$1111


----------



## SaltyMcGee

$1050


----------



## GMPOWER

$1,058


----------



## JaKaAch

488.00


----------



## smokin5

$516
Geez, we'er running out of numbers!


----------



## shaggy

763
i am just makin up numbers now


----------



## Rhody738

1042? I like 1042!


----------



## woops

$1033.00

What kind of range do you think were talking about? Lower hundreds, mid to upper hundreds or lower thousands ??????? We're ALL OVER the place. I need forty guesses per day! :r


----------



## Mikhail

$720.00 Good luck guys and good night.


----------



## themoneycollector

987


----------



## jjefrey

825


----------



## BostonMark

$396.13


----------



## erictheobscure

$568


----------



## Troop_lee

1015


----------



## yourchoice

$1,025


----------



## Dirty Dee

$700.89


----------



## Dirty Dee

Oh & Happy Birthday!


----------



## jjirons69

$1170


----------



## GMPOWER

$1,163


----------



## Zoomschwortz

1111.11


----------



## wes888

1211


----------



## gvarsity

336$ Do you have big plans for a birthday herf?


----------



## themoneycollector

$1003


----------



## kurly

$1028?


----------



## webjunkie

$1327


----------



## Rhody738

1048


----------



## Mikhail

$925.00 hope you have a good day guy's and good luck


----------



## Zoomschwortz

$454.54


----------



## wes888

817


----------



## jjirons69

$1510


----------



## yourchoice

$1,560


----------



## kurly

Today's guess: $1061?


----------



## DBall

one beeeeeeeeelion dollars!


----------



## smokin5

$827?


----------



## wayner123

632


----------



## Mikhail

$560.00 Good luck and thank you jack.


----------



## shaggy

876


----------



## themoneycollector

1234


----------



## ambientboy

$889


----------



## Troop_lee

1004


----------



## GMPOWER

$666


----------



## Zoomschwortz

777.77


----------



## wes888

933


----------



## shaggy

872


----------



## yourchoice

$1,060


----------



## KnightKrusher

Happy Birthday $312.00:tu:ss


----------



## kurly

$1,549


----------



## jjirons69

$1269


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

472.59


----------



## gvarsity

334$ It's getting close to your birthday now.


----------



## themoneycollector

$934


----------



## The Dakotan

$999


----------



## Mikhail

$599.00 Good luck and good night.


----------



## JCK

666


----------



## GMPOWER

$256


----------



## wayner123

$564

Just realized you and my brother have the same birthday. Happy B-Day!!


----------



## Troop_lee

$1014


----------



## webjunkie

$1597


----------



## erictheobscure

$684


----------



## Rhody738

941....


----------



## Zoomschwortz

$543.21


----------



## gvarsity

671$ One more day.  

Just to help people the numbers so far. I don't think I missed any but I make no guarantees. 

1	78	105	195	212	222	225	232	233	242	247	252	256	275	290	306	312	334	335	336	350	369	378	385	387	388	408	419	421	428	434	447	452	453	454	457	472	475	478	485	496	498	509	520	536	543	554	560	564	565	575	581	592	599	615	617	627	632	642	666	666	671	672	678	684	697	700	701	712	747	753	769	777	787	811	815	817	825	827	848	858	872	876	879	888	889	898	911	925	933	934	941	954	957	980	985	999	999	1000	1003	1004	1014	1021	1028	1030	1036	1036	1039	1048	1060	1061	1070	1090	1100	1125	1127	1135	1149	1156	1184	1188	1195	1214	1222	1234	1245	1250	1265	1269	1275	1285	1286	1294	1305	1327	1333	1345	1345	1365	1402	1450	1475	1501	1510	1530	1549	1560	1578	1597	1597	1600	3000


----------



## jjirons69

$1410


----------



## Buckeye Jack

gvarsity said:


> Just to help people the numbers so far. I don't think I missed any but I make no guarantees.


Nice! I appreciate that. I was going to try and update the list last night but didn't get around to it.

BTW, one of those numbers in that list is with $2 :tu


----------



## wayner123

$1190


----------



## yourchoice

$1,019

BTW, I think there are a few missed in the list, 1005, 1015, 1025 to name a few. WTG, putting it together though!


----------



## wes888

583


----------



## Mikhail

$725.00 Good luck and tomarow we will see who got it :tu


----------



## jaharr

$588 is my newbie guess.


----------



## Zoomschwortz

Buckeye Jack said:


> Nice! I appreciate that. I was going to try and update the list last night but didn't get around to it.
> 
> BTW, one of those numbers in that list is with $2 :tu


Which number? You can just PM it to me

Thanks for a great contest.

Happy 30th

Ken


----------



## Dgar

1288 ????


----------



## woops

$634.00 Thanks for the contest :ss


----------



## GMPOWER

$487


----------



## JCK

410


----------



## rehbas21

$1,354


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Happy Birthday
$314


----------



## themoneycollector

$1068


----------



## kurly

:bl$1552:bl


----------



## BigDawgFan

Happy 30th bday. $885.72 Thanks for the contest.


----------



## yourchoice

yourchoice said:


> $1,019
> 
> BTW, I think there are a few missed in the list, 1005, 1015, 1025 to name a few. WTG, putting it together though!


To clear this last statement up, they are the only three I noticed were missing. I wasn't holding out what else wasn't in the list. I was just looking for something in a particular range.

Trying to avoid any :mn


----------



## Rhody738

943...


----------



## GMPOWER

$1,158


----------



## smokin5

$608 for my final guess.


----------



## yourchoice

$1,063 for my final guess.

And Happy Birthday!!! (on the east coast anyway )


----------



## Mikhail

835.00 For my last ditch guess and have a super B-day and thanks for the contest.


----------



## BigDawgFan

Happy Birthday. $1050 last chance guess and thanks again for the contest.


----------



## kurly

Happy b-day :bl

Thank you very much for the contest!

final guess: $1448


----------



## themoneycollector

$1216

Happy B-Day


----------



## wayner123

$629

Happy B-Day, now who is the winner?? :cb


----------



## jjirons69

$1313


----------



## Buckeye Jack

OK, I'll announce the winner when I get home from herfing with the Cleveland guys tonight, unless the actual number is guessed today before I leave work. Happy guessing:ss


----------



## JPH

Happy B day Jack!


----------



## Beer Doctor

Happy birthday:bl.

I'm going to guess that you spent $1350, which coincidently is how my monthly net income from my meager grad student stipend:hn.


----------



## Zoomschwortz

Happy Birthday!:bl

Last guess in honor of todays date. you spent $0919.07

Have a great one
Ken


----------



## coryj

Happy birthday! :bl

I will guess $893.56


----------



## Troop_lee

For my final guess, it will be $500.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Beer Doctor said:


> I'm going to guess that you spent $1350, which coincidently is how my monthly net income from my meager grad student stipend:hn.


Been there, done that!!!!

My final guess is 446.79


----------



## gvarsity

669$ Happy 30th Birthday! Welcome to the best years of your life IMHO! My 30's have been absolutely fantastic. Enjoy.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

gvarsity said:


> 669$ Happy 30th Birthday! Welcome to the best years of your life IMHO! My 30's have been absolutely fantastic. Enjoy.


I know within the last couple of months things have really started falling into place, so I can believe that. :tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee

768


----------



## DBall

$1237


----------



## wes888

$927


----------



## BostonMark

3,155 Kronar.

That is, 476 dollars.


----------



## The Dakotan

$300


----------



## rehbas21

$1113:ss


----------



## Rhody738

$944 would be my last.....


----------



## shaggy

916


----------



## woops

Last time: $534


----------



## Zira

$593.00


----------



## JCK

Final guess 545

Happy Birthday.. I hope you have a great Herf tonight !


----------



## webjunkie

Getting a last guess in. $647


----------



## wayner123

And the winner is....???


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Just got home from the birthday herf and I must say the Davidoff I smoked tonight was everything it was hyped up to be. I'll post a review soon.

OK, I'm not going to filter thru tonight because I'm dog tired, but I'll do it tomorrow and figure out the winner. 

1998 Trinidad's
Bolivar Gold Medals
Cohiba Maduro Secretos
1996 Los Statos Brevas

for a whopping 1 week total of $1046 :ss


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Well I was going to wait, but I had to check tonight

You people should have watched what Rhody738 bid . . . he alone had the 3 closest bids with 1042, 1043 and ultimately 1048

PM sent!:tu


----------



## jjefrey

Congratulations Rhody738 :bl


----------



## JCK

Congrats Rhody738 !!!! great win. Thanks for the great contest Buckeye. I'm glad you had a great herf tonight.

Ji


----------



## kurly

Great win Rhody738!!!

Thanks again for the contest


----------



## rehbas21

Nice win! :bl


----------



## Troop_lee

Congrats Rhody738!!!


----------



## Rhody738

Sweet! I knew I had a good feeling about those guesses.

Thanks for the great contest and I hope you had a great Birthday! You had hoped a newbie got this, and I don't know many newer!

:ss


----------

